# Excited for a new fish tank 90 gallon



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

This thursday I will be getting a 90 gallon complete set up. I am really excited because I finally get a larger tank. Ive always wanted to go back to a 125 gallon like I had before and now I get one step Closer.

On to the tank:

90 Gallon 48 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 25 3/8
300 watt Fluval heater
Fluval 405 filter
Dual light glo lighting
Fusion air pump
2x Hagen 802 powerheads

Fish:
2x Yellow Labs
3x Ob Peacock
3x Fire Blue Red Empress
4x Blue Zebras
2x Red Zebras
1x Synadontas (sp?)
1x Jewel 

Will be adding more fish but not sure what. Also looking for a large common pleco, nothing bigger than 10 inches.

Going to run a coral base with a large stacked rocks with a large Stump. Pics to come this friday.


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

It is exciting. I look forward to those pics!


----------

